# Broken rod tip



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

Does anyone know how the replaceable rod tips work? I have a 6’6 st. Croix medium action casting rod and the tip and broke on a snag..... I’m not sure if my parents had got the warranty and was wondering if that would work or if the rod is just $140 thrown down the toilet


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't speak for your particular rod, but I've replaced many broken rod tips. It's pretty simple. I bought a kit of 100 different tips from Amazon so I have them. Hopefully it didnt break off too far down. Just cut the end of the rod tip so that it's a clean straight cut. Clean it off and glue the new tip on.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Yep - it's a pretty easy fix as long as it's just the tip top. You may be able to send St. Croix an email explaining your situation and see what they say - a receipt always helps. If you replace yourself do as Misdirection described above. I think even Walmart sells a 3 piece kit with the glue. Just use the tip size that seems appropriate.


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

Misdirection said:


> I can't speak for your particular rod, but I've replaced many broken rod tips. It's pretty simple. I bought a kit of 100 different tips from Amazon so I have them. Hopefully it didnt break off too far down. Just cut the end of the rod tip so that it's a clean straight cut. Clean it off and glue the new tip on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


I was planning on getting the kit and it broke about an inch and half off. About how much do you think will affect the action?


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

1MoreKast said:


> Yep - it's a pretty easy fix as long as it's just the tip top. You may be able to send St. Croix an email explaining your situation and see what they say - a receipt always helps. If you replace yourself do as Misdirection described above. I think even Walmart sells a 3 piece kit with the glue. Just use the tip size that seems appropriate.


I did send an email just waiting on the response... I’m hoping they can either fix it or I can maybe buy the top half of the rod since it’s a 2 piece


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Only an inch and a half wont affect anything. Its a quick and easy fix


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

Outasync said:


> Only an inch and a half wont affect anything. Its a quick and easy fix


Okay, thanks. If I can’t get it fixed by them I’ll end up going that route with it


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I bet st croix will give you a replacement front half if it is still in stock, I had that happen to a Berkeley rod tip and they sent me a new half no charge. Happened again years later and didn’t get a new top cause they discontinued that rod , then bought new tips and glued one on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

broke one years back .lucky I wasclose to there shop in wis,they gave me a new rod.


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

snag said:


> I bet st croix will give you a replacement front half if it is still in stock, I had that happen to a Berkeley rod tip and they sent me a new half no charge. Happened again years later and didn’t get a new top cause they discontinued that rod , then bought new tips and glued one on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully they can and thanks for the info!


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

you will not notice any difference with only an inch and a half missing. if you cant get st Croix to help just replace the tip yourself , its easy. tip size is measured in millimeters, like 4, 4.5 , 5, 5.5 if you broke off 1 1/2 inches your tip size should be a little on the bigger side, best to get a measurement, or find someone in your area that builds or fixes rods. would be glad to help you if you where close enough, [ western pa. beaver county ]


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

I talked to st.croix yesterday after school. They said they will send me a new rod I just have to pay the $20 shipping fee. Thanks for the tips/suggestion


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That a good deal for you, sounds like you can keep your broken one, now you have two nice rods. W mart has those glue on rod tips I got a pack and it had three different sizes to use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

CDUCK said:


> you will not notice any difference with only an inch and a half missing. if you cant get st Croix to help just replace the tip yourself , its easy. tip size is measured in millimeters, like 4, 4.5 , 5, 5.5 if you broke off 1 1/2 inches your tip size should be a little on the bigger side, best to get a measurement, or find someone in your area that builds or fixes rods. would be glad to help you if you where close enough, [ western pa. beaver county ]


Tip size is not measured in millimeters, it is measured in 64ths of an inch. 1 millimeter = .039" 1/64th of an inch = .0156" Big difference.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like you got it handled but if you want the other rod fixed or anyone else needs tip repair try moggy bait shop very friendly and usually repair on site, they have reel repair as well but I usually have to wait lil bit on reels


Dylansmith54 said:


> Does anyone know how the replaceable rod tips work? I have a 6’6 st. Croix medium action casting rod and the tip and broke on a snag..... I’m not sure if my parents had got the warranty and was wondering if that would work or if the rod is just $140 thrown down the toilet[/QUOTE


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I have a mojo and broke off the 2and eye down.. I called the company just to see and they replaced it without the warranty for 40.. so it's worth a shot to call them


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> I have a mojo and broke off the 2and eye down.. I called the company just to see and they replaced it without the warranty for 40.. so it's worth a shot to call them


I did they are replacing it for free I just have to pay the shipping and handling witch is $20. How do you like yours I have used it once and it broke


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Mojo Rods are junk IMHO...Premier Series rods and above are going to treat you better in my experiences. You pay a little extra but worth it. Honestly, even the Triumphs I think are more durable than the Mojo series. Seen more times than not Mojos always break.


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

D


1MoreKast said:


> Mojo Rods are junk IMHO...Premier Series rods and above are going to treat you better in my experiences. You pay a little extra but worth it. Honestly, even the Triumphs I think are more durable than the Mojo series. Seen more times than not Mojos always break.


That sucks... I asked for the mojo for Christmas because it had decent reviews that I seen and it was the cheaper one. Hopefully it don’t happen again


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Dylansmith54 said:


> That sucks... I asked for the mojo for Christmas because it had decent reviews that I seen and it was the cheaper one. Hopefully it don’t happen again


It may turn out to be okay - just be mindful of the tip sensitivity. I bought one when they first came out about a dozen years ago or so and the tip busted. My buddy who had gotten one too had the same thing happen a week later.


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

Tip tops will have two sizes associated with them. The first will be the ring size and that is measured I.D. of the metal frame in millimeters. If there is a ceramic insert essentially measure the O.D. of the ceramic and that will give you the I.D. of the metal ring. The second will be tube size and that is measured in 64th, if you are able to get the size in mm we can always convert that to 64th. I stand corrected.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Dylansmith54 said:


> D
> 
> That sucks... I asked for the mojo for Christmas because it had decent reviews that I seen and it was the cheaper one. Hopefully it don’t happen again


I have a couple of mojo rods I’ve had for quite a few years. I’ve never had any problems with them. They’ve been good rods for me. So I wouldn’t be too concerned about them if I were you. They are better than most other rods at that price point IMO.


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Dylansmith54 said:


> I talked to st.croix yesterday after school. They said they will send me a new rod I just have to pay the $20 shipping fee. Thanks for the tips/suggestion


Dylansmith54 The same thing happen to me with a St. Croix rod. how and who did you contact? thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

SportTroller said:


> Dylansmith54 The same thing happen to me with a St. Croix rod. how and who did you contact? thanks for sharing this.


I went to their website and emailed them what had happened. They emailed me back less then a day later telling me what to do. I can post the guys email that emailed me if you’d like


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I called and talked to the warrant department... I new that I didnt call and put the warrant on it... and I was upfront with the guy... my mojo is 6 years old.. he told me on the phone dont worry.. We here are extremely happy with all the companies out there there you choose


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> I called and talked to the warrant department... I new that I didnt call and put the warrant on it... and I was upfront with the guy... my mojo is 6 years old.. he told me on the phone dont worry.. We here are extremely happy with all the companies out there there you choose us... and just this once we will cover the eye for you.. but I got to pay for the shipping both ways and it was 40... I have gloomis Lewis and just one of theres but I will but for sure buy others. One guy went out of his way to male sure I was happy??? No it shows the love we all have for this sport... But god does always shows you he still watching you when you need it...


----------

